# Install In-Room Classic LCR Triad Golds...



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am trying to figure out the best way to install my Triad Gold Speakers. I am doing a 7.1 and have the brackets for the rear Silvers, which will go on the ceiling or rear wall, but I do not have brackets or stands for the 5 other speakers. Any ideas on best way to have them setup, wall mounted, stand mounted, etc. I have my daughters friends over all the time wanting to play games or watch netflix in the media room and need to get speakers away from kids hands, etc.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you could get more brackets from Triad. :huh:


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

They were not real responsive when I asked about brakets, they basically told me to grab any 40lb strong brackets that will fit... :hmmm:


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I grabbed stands for the 4 surround speakers and front speaker sits underneath the TV which I finally got mounted. Pics to come. Love the sound. I have hired a buddy to build a custom stage with my subs built in for second row of seating. Hopefully that project will get started soon as well.


----------

